# POSITIVE, WHY TWO BLOOD TESTS???



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy, I tested +ve yesterday, (blood and clearblue). My clinic (ARGC) told me to do another blood test tomorrow. Is it normal?? I asked them if there is any problem and they told me that there is no problem, that they normally make 2 blood tests. They also told me to increase the cyclogest (2 a day now). As the test they made included a progesterone analysis, I asked them if there was any prob with progesterone. They say no... But I am worrying because of the second blood test and the increase in progesterone   Could anything be wrong. Before IUI, my lining was not so good but the day of IUI dr told that it had improved a lot. 

Sorry for so many questions  This concern is even worst than the one in the 2ww, as many girls told me. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I´m sure things are fine but if you were able to get the actual results I could try and help further with analysing them.

Ruth


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Many thanks HEAT   

Ruth, they don't tell me anything. I'll try to find out... Many thanks!


----------

